# Masked gunmen flee with prisoner they broke out from hospital



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2009)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=22706379



> By CBC News, cbc.ca, Updated: November 24, 2009 3:58 PM
> 
> Masked gunmen flee with Hamilton prisoner
> 
> ...


----------

